# Gamboa 2 BR setup and questions



## EvanstonJs (Apr 28, 2009)

We are booked through RCI into a 2BR unit and I've been trying to determine exactly what we have.  The threads I have found talk about 1BR, but the only reference to a 2BR referred to one of the old workers' cabins with a kitchen.  RCI says we have no kitchen, so I think this is not it.  Someone else said that if the number starts with "H" it's in the hotel.  If this is the case, it's probably good news.  (I say that because I'm hoping it has a balcony with a hammock (our teenage granddaughters would LOVE that.)

We've been assigned H-236.  Does anybody out there know exactly what that means?  We're told by RCI that we have a microwave, toaster, and coffeemaker.  What about a refrigerator? Is there a minibar?  (If so we may be able to empty it and use it for our own minimal storage?) 

Any help you can give me will be MUCH appreciated! 

Any other tips?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Carol C (May 1, 2009)

I'm curious why the RCI paperwork didn't specify what you would have in the unit. As I recall, the only 2 br units were in the workers' quarters, which do not overlook Lake Gatun and are quite quaint. The main hotel you see in their website has hotel units, one br and one br with small loft room atop. I do not think that RCI classifies that latter config as *2 br*. I think you're in the former canal workers barracks. Have fun!


----------



## EvanstonJs (May 5, 2009)

Carol C said:


> I'm curious why the RCI paperwork didn't specify what you would have in the unit. As I recall, the only 2 br units were in the workers' quarters, which do not overlook Lake Gatun and are quite quaint. The main hotel you see in their website has hotel units, one br and one br with small loft room atop. I do not think that RCI classifies that latter config as *2 br*. I think you're in the former canal workers barracks. Have fun!



The RCI paperwork did tell us the stuff I quoted.  There's no mention of a refrigerator, and that made me wonder whether there's at least a minibar. Another option I've thought of is to stop somewhere (maybe the Albrook Mall?) and buy a styrofoam cooler and ice.  If we do that, does Gamboa RR provide ice so we can replenish it?  We could keep orange juice and sandwich stuff in that.  Advice?

RCI info also said there's daily maid service.  Does that include soaps and shampoos etc.?  I've Emailed them twice and get no response at all.  So any help will be appreciated.


----------



## "Roger" (May 5, 2009)

I would email the Gamboa resort itself, give them the unit number that you were provided, and ask if it is in the hotel or the old workers quarters.  My suspicions are like Carol's - that it is in one of the worker's units.  

[Note:  The resort might not have your reservation as of yet.  When we were there, RCI batch sent all the reservations at the beginning of the month that we visited.  That is why you should provide the unit number that they gave you.]


----------



## riverside (May 11, 2009)

We stayed at Gamboa last year and loved it.  We had the top floor at the hotel and the hammock was incredible.  (Gotta watch out for those fruit bats that like to perch from the balcony ceiling every night though...scared the heck out of me the first time I laid down in the hammock and looked up).  

I do think that if you have a two bedroom it is in the barracks section.  We met someone who let us come in and look around.  They're really pretty quaint.  There was just two of us so we asked if we could have the top floor in the hotel and they honored our request.  I asked when we got there.  Our unit was supposed to be in the hotel.  We just asked for the top floor for the view.  

There is definitely a bit of a language barrier there if you do not speak spanish.  Some of the workers do not speak English.  We had trouble ordering food at the pool bar.  

We had an incredible vacation to Panama.  I would suggest taking the train if you can, and definitely walk on the Pipeline road late afternoon.  We saw several sloths and monkeys were all over.  It is walkable from the resort if you are in good shape.  

We did not have a refrigerator, toaster or microwave.    There was one ice machine in the whole resort and it was across the resort from us.  Took me a couple of days to find it.  They brought a bucket of ice each afternoon to the room.  There was soap and shampoo.

If you walk outside the resort the little lunch wagons have good food and it is cheap.  They do not speak English.  Don't miss the Sunday brunch at the restaurant by the lagoon.  Can't remember the name of it.  And climb the tower that looks like a lighthouse at the end of the road by the canal.  Fun and a great view.  

If you are interested in seeing our pictures of the resort and Panama you can send me a message through TUG and I'll send you the link through snapfish.  

Enjoy your trip.  You will love it!


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

This one is on my 'wanna go!' list ever since I saw Carol C pictures from her visit years ago.....what months are the best to visit?


----------



## riverside (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure when their rainy season is.  We went in February and the weather was perfect.  This resort should definitely be on everyone's wish list.  Especially if you like adventure, nature, and have the desire to go somewhere really different.


----------



## EvanstonJs (May 28, 2009)

riverside said:


> We stayed at Gamboa last year and loved it.  We had the top floor at the hotel and the hammock was incredible.  (Gotta watch out for those fruit bats that like to perch from the balcony ceiling every night though...scared the heck out of me the first time I laid down in the hammock and looked up).
> 
> I do think that if you have a two bedroom it is in the barracks section.  We met someone who let us come in and look around.  They're really pretty quaint.  There was just two of us so we asked if we could have the top floor in the hotel and they honored our request.  I asked when we got there.  Our unit was supposed to be in the hotel.  We just asked for the top floor for the view.
> 
> ...



I don't know what just happened.  All of a sudden a partial message disappeared.  I appreciate the acvice but I did try to Email the resort.  Twice.  No response.  Any more help from anyone will be appreciated and I'll try to remember how to get into this bb again.  To be honest, I had forgotten about it until today again.  And our trip is getting close!  We leave June 12!  Thanks.


----------

